# Finance or lease?



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I need to choose a new car in the next 3 months to replace my Volvo V60 as it's coming to the end of it's lease.

I've been looking at 3/4 alternatives.

BMW 3 Series Touring (probably a 330D M Sport)
BMW 5 Series Touring (probably a 520D M Sport)
Jaguar XF Sportbrake Sport (200hp 2.2D)
And as an outside choice, the BMW 4 series (obviously not out yet, but will be by the time I choose).

I have a 3 Series Touring before my Volvo that I leased second hand and lost a heap of money in it's value as well as tyres. Because of that I leased my Volvo as I wanted fixed costs and everything included with that cost (servicing, tyres, etc.).

I'm thinking of leasing my next car as well but I was wondering what your thoughts are on financing with some sort of service package? I do 20-25k miles a year so tyres and servicing are key, especially with a RWD car.

Thanks all.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

My heart would say the XF, but my wallet would say the 520D - they are super cheap to tax and do everything pretty well.

I'd only go for the XF if it was a 3.0 S


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If I lease, tax isn't an issue.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I would go against finance unless you put a decent deposit down, I am shafted at present because I took mine out over 5 years at a high interest rate which I know is stupid but wanted the car and intended on settling well before the 5 year term but I lost my job etc etc and that didn't happen I am now stuck with the car worth only £2-3k and have still more finance on the car than that 

Bank loan for me in future if not buy it out right.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah good point, I'd still go for the 520D over the 2.2D Jag, it was very rattly when I drove one, and it felt like it had too many gears for a such a small engine. admitedly this was immediately after driving a 3.0S model

The BMW was definitely more refined.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You would need to sit down and work out the figures yourself.

Some of the lease deals mean that don't actually lose as much money over the period of a few years when you take into account interest and depreciation of a finance deal.

I'm not always sure that the servicing plans with tyres work out to be great deals with some of the leasing deals.

Often you can get it serviced and buy tyres from cheaper outlets saving money over the period of ownership.

The obvious trade off is the payments aren't going to be factored into the monthly payments.

Not sure how the 4 series fits in with all the other estates, but it is a nice looking car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would go against adding services and tyres to the lease, most bits that fall off should be covered by the warranty and on 25k they would charge you a fare whack for maintenance. To be honest I would look at mercs as the lease rates are so much cheaper, but on a 3 year lease with that mileage and service I'd guess you would pay 500 per month with 3 payments up front. You want to work out how much you would spend over a lease compared to howuch it would cost to buy and finance a similar car.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As Kerr has said, you need to look at the figures and work out whats best for you

New car depreciation is getting more and more horrific, so PCP and Lease are becoming ever more attractive as they limit your exposure to depreciation.

I was talking to a customer at a Mercedes dealership today who was handing back his CL500, 3 years old, stunning car in stunning condition, in 3 years it had lost over 70% of its value (70K), fortunately he had taken a PCP that had a GMFV of 41k so he had in fact been protected from 11k of that depreciation


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I currently lease my Volvo which is just over £500 a month and includes tyres and maintenance and I wouldn't ever change that if I am to lease again. I've had two pairs of front tyres over the last 25,000 miles (12 months) and as I said, I like to have fixed costs. 

My last car, a 320D M Sport Touring was second hand and I paid £12000 for it. Over the year I had it I did 30k miles, it had one major service, had two pairs of rear tyres, it needed front brakes and I sold it for just over £8k. That's £4k, a third of its value, lost in a year. I don't want to do that again!

Maybe mentioning the cars I'm looking at was pointless as its irrelevant really. 

I've never been a fan of Mercs so not sure I'd go for one although I know there are some good deals about on them. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> I currently lease my Volvo which is just over £500 a month and includes tyres and maintenance and I wouldn't ever change that if I am to lease again. I've had two pairs of front tyres over the last 25,000 miles (12 months) and as I said, I like to have fixed costs.
> 
> My last car, a 320D M Sport Touring was second hand and I paid £12000 for it. Over the year I had it I did 30k miles, it had one major service, had two pairs of rear tyres, it needed front brakes and I sold it for just over £8k. That's £4k, a third of its value, lost in a year. I don't want to do that again!
> 
> ...


So you are unhappy at losing £4k over a year on a BMW, but are happy to pay over £6000 a year for a Volvo?

At over £500 per month for a Volvo on a lease seems crazy money to me.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Really? 

But I didn't just lose £4k, I lost all the servicing, tyres and other costs with that car as well for a car what was 3 years old when I bought it. The Volvo is a high model, so is better in spec and I know exactly what I'm paying each month, no surprises. I also got the Volvo on a short 18 month deal instead of the typical 2, 3 or 4 year leases. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...cdi-blueefficiency-sport-2dr-dsl-car-leasing/

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...mw-5-series-520d-se-auto-4dr-dsl-car-leasing/

http://www.carleasespecialoffers.co...iness-edition-start-stop-4dr-dsl-car-leasing/

Leasing needs you to pick something that has strong residuals, something bmw 5 series and Volvos don't have. Have you considered spending 5k on a vectra and running it into the floor ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Check the manufacturer offers as this will have a big effect on the numbers comparing PCP, lease and traditional HP. You may get servicing included but you won't get tyres as well unless you go for a lease. 

Check up and down the range as sometimes you can be cheaper going for the next model up or a higher spec. 

I went looking for a 2nd hand Gold in 2009 and ended up with a new mid-high spec A3. 

We tend to keep an old & paid for battlebus and have a shiny new/nearly new toy on a PCP. Most recently went for an SLK280 on a used PCP - bloody good deals to be had on convertibles in January in Glasgow funnily enough. 

I find that broker4cars is a good place to start crunching numbers for PCP.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Really?
> 
> But I didn't just lose £4k, I lost all the servicing, tyres and other costs with that car as well for a car what was 3 years old when I bought it. The Volvo is a high model, so is better in spec and I know exactly what I'm paying each month, no surprises. I also got the Volvo on a short 18 month deal instead of the typical 2, 3 or 4 year leases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


If you had picked a good one with up to date servicing and good brakes some bills could have been avoided.

If the BMW had 19s and runflats obviously tyres would have been costly.

You could get front discs and pads fitted on a 320d for around £170-200 and the major service would have been roughly £350?

To lose £4k over a year on a 320d suggests you either paid too much for it in the first place, or sold it too low. There only seems to be £1500 between 09 and 10 plate 320d tourings taking into account mileage.

You are paying a big premium for your peace of mind and no suprise bills.

In 18 months how much maintenance are you expecting on a new car? Two minor services and a new set of tyres?

£500 a month on a lease deal would put you in a very nice car.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No chance. I want a car that's comfortable and well spec'd as I drive a lot. 

Like I said I'm happy with what I'm paying now for the car I have. My budget is £650 going forward. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> If you had picked a good one with up to date servicing and good brakes some bills could have been avoided.
> 
> If the BMW had 19s and runflats obviously tyres would have been costly.
> 
> ...


And you clearly think my Volvo isn't a nice car, when that's just not the case. It's a very nice car.

Yes I'm paying a bit more for peace of mind and no surprise bills but I'm happy with that. Depends on what the difference is tbh.

I went to BMW last year and priced up a 3 series to the same spec as my Volvo and the cost of the car alone was more than the lease of my Volvo and my lease includes maintenance.

The deal on my Volvo also didn't need a deposit so it's 18 straight payments of £500.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.sytner.co.uk/guy-salmon-...2013 range rover evoque finance.personal.aspx

I'm just googling things ...

You either find the car you want and then spec it and see what the lease comes to, or get a lease company to give you a list of cars that fit in your budget. I would seriously reconsider about the maintenance side first, if you cover 25k a year I guess your spending most of time on the motorway, so over 3 years I'd expect 1 set, you won't have mots RFL is included and you old need 2 services so let's say 1k in maintenance, that will be less than what a lease company will charge.

But it's your money so do what you feel is best, oh and have a look at an a5 sport back


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Those A5's are hideous, sorry. 

If I do look at finance, I will get an agreed future value though. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

New Golf MK7 GTI/D or even the R when it's out?

Well kitted out & as you'd expect in a Golf, it's very comfortable.

That your cuppa tea?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

No need to apologise


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> New Golf MK7 GTI/D or even the R when it's out?
> 
> Well kitted out & as you'd expect in a Golf, it's very comfortable.
> 
> That your cuppa tea?


Afraid not. Only really considering the 4 series as a rank outsider. I'll more than likely go for one of the estates mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

You could finance a £15k car for £282 a month.

Leaving you with £218 a month on servicing tyres etc.

£15k will put you in some nice 3-4 year old estate cars, after 2 years you would get £10k for the car.

You lost £5k in value but I reckon you would not spend the full £218 every month on tyres, servicing, warranty etc.

Figures are based on Autotrader car prices for a good spec msport 530d tourer purchased at 4-5years old with new bmw warranty and then the same spec at 6-7years old but with another 50k mileage added.

You can do this with any make model you fancy. Its the easiest way to find out how much your car will lose in value. I always look at the least it will sell for to give me more of a cushion.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what I did when I bought my old 3 series, but I paid £350 a month for a £12k car and lost more value than other cars I looked at.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Why £350 a month for 12k?

All the lenders are at 5.1% now. £15k is £282.

Not saying it works for everyone buy its the option I would choose.

Have a look at the PCP deals post lower down in the car section.

Merc e220cdi amg coupe auto. 2k down £250 a month including VAT. 10k mileage though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree about not taking them on full maintenance... ie tyres and servicing...

OP... what I do is get two quotes, one including everything, and one excluding tyres and servicing.... I take the 2nd option, and put the difference into a saving account...

this means you are paying the same every month as you like.... but you are also saving and not giving money away... when/if the car needs something, you have it in the bank, and I'll bet it will cost less in the long run... 

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

To be fair on the mileage the OP covers a short term PCP/Lease is never going to be cheap. The biggest issue with leasing is the end of lease charges for damage and looking at his current car i don't think that is going to be an issue.

If he wants to minimise his losses then going for a 3 year old BMW isn't the best choice, you are starting at the time where things like timing belts and major services fall, that's why sometimes its slightly cheaper to run a car for a bit shorter where maintenance is concerned. If low ownership costs and buying outright was key you should go out and buy a used Kia Ceed / or Focus / Astra all have good warranties and should provide low costs. 

However a 12 month old Focus 1.0 Ecoboost (bare with me) would be around 12k used, a brand new one on drive the deal is 13k ... granted you have to take finance but that's a 5k reduction on list. You could pay 13k, run it for 2 years and sell it for 7k easy. that's a 6k loss. That's equivalent to £250 per more excluding finance charges, throw 1k at it for servicing, tyres and insurance. I'd go that route before even considering a 4 year old BMW.

But its the OP's money, i'll gladly spend it for him and me, i think its wrong to spend more than £250 per month on any car, i'd spend it on a holiday or the house, but its not my money


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

GOLF 1.6 TDI 105 BlueMotion Tech SE 5dr 36	105000	330.50	83.97
GOLF 1.6 TDI 105 BlueMotion Tech SE 5dr 36	90000	309.51	68.19
GOLF 1.6 TDI Bluemotion Tech SE 5dr 36	54000	234.58	34.02

Here are 3 of our cars, top two are Estates, bottom one is a Mk7 hatch. Term is 36months, next is contracted miles, next is finance and then lastly its service, all ex vat.

Ours are fully maintained, include RFL and breakdown with no upfront payments.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nah a 4 year old BMW diesel (6 cylinder) will coat peanuts to run.

No timing belt. Very cheap servicing from BMW with the over 4 plan. Or better still use a specialist. Remember I quoted with a full BMW warranty too which can be purchased for any BMW with full history.

The biggest cost will be tyres over 50k mileage but he would have a budget of £218 per month or nearly £5k over 2 years for tyres servicing and warranty. 

4 services. £1500

2 sets of rears and fronts: £1200

Pads and discs: £600

I could run one even cheaper but I can fully understand people who don't fancy a 4-5 year old BMW.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Why £350 a month for 12k?
> 
> All the lenders are at 5.1% now. £15k is £282.
> 
> ...


I can't remember what the APR was, but it was higher than that (we're talking 2-3 years ago) and that's the only finance deal I could get.

I've posted in that thread  and I've even contacted one of the companies who deal you posted for a 330D M Sport for a quote.



The Cueball said:


> I agree about not taking them on full maintenance... ie tyres and servicing...
> 
> OP... what I do is get two quotes, one including everything, and one excluding tyres and servicing.... I take the 2nd option, and put the difference into a saving account...
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea I guess.



SteveTDCi said:


> To be fair on the mileage the OP covers a short term PCP/Lease is never going to be cheap. The biggest issue with leasing is the end of lease charges for damage and looking at his current car i don't think that is going to be an issue.
> 
> If he wants to minimise his losses then going for a 3 year old BMW isn't the best choice, you are starting at the time where things like timing belts and major services fall, that's why sometimes its slightly cheaper to run a car for a bit shorter where maintenance is concerned. If low ownership costs and buying outright was key you should go out and buy a used Kia Ceed / or Focus / Astra all have good warranties and should provide low costs.
> 
> ...


I like having a nice car, makes a change from driving a dodgy Fiat  but I also like not having to worry about surprise bills. Cueball's idea is pretty good, ditch the maintenance and put it aside for those rainy days.



SteveTDCi said:


> GOLF 1.6 TDI 105 BlueMotion Tech SE 5dr 36	105000	330.50	83.97
> GOLF 1.6 TDI 105 BlueMotion Tech SE 5dr 36	90000	309.51	68.19
> GOLF 1.6 TDI Bluemotion Tech SE 5dr 36	54000	234.58	34.02
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but not being funny a Golf isn't something I would drive now. The XF is my top choice shortly followed by the 330D. A Golf doesn't really fit into the equation.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Nah a 4 year old BMW diesel (6 cylinder) will coat peanuts to run.
> 
> No timing belt. Very cheap servicing from BMW with the over 4 plan. Or better still use a specialist. Remember I quoted with a full BMW warranty too which can be purchased for any BMW with full history.
> 
> ...


That's more or less what mine cost however the year I had it I did 30k miles. But I've changed jobs so shouldn't do that many. I'm trying to keep it to 20k.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> That's more or less what mine cost however the year I had it I did 30k miles. But I've changed jobs so shouldn't do that many. I'm trying to keep it to 20k.


Yeah that's just what I would do with £500 a month, not saying it suits everyone but there are some quality motors that can be easily ran for £500 a month that covers all finance all running costs and all warranties if required.

I bet that 330d msport tourer comes back at about £700 - 800 a month on 30k miles.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Like I said, I'm not getting quotes for 30k miles, I'm getting them for 20k. Cheapest I've had so far with maintenance is £611, which is in budget.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Like I said, I'm not getting quotes for 30k miles, I'm getting them for 20k. Cheapest I've had so far with maintenance is £611, which is in budget.


Not too bad for 20k mileage.

Have you tried the 328i msport. 240bhp 4 cylinder turbo. 40mpg average they quote, so about 35/36 real world.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Not too bad for 20k mileage.
> 
> Have you tried the 328i msport. 240bhp 4 cylinder turbo. 40mpg average they quote, so about 35/36 real world.


That's not too bad but I would like something in the 40s. On average I get 45mpg from the Volvo so I'd like to keep to that at least, even if it's more power!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was just posting the Golf figures as examples as to how the mileage and servicing is split


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I was just posting the Golf figures as examples as to how the mileage and servicing is split


Yeah that's cool. I'm well expecting maintenance to cost about £100 a month.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What are you looking at now ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Still the same cars in the OP


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll ask someone to run a quote on them


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You work for a lease company then? Sorry assumed you just worked for a company and they were cars you leased  thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't work for one but have a company who I use for comparison, if anything it'll just give you an idea. I look after our fleet of cars at work as a sideline to my main job


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah that's great, thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

;-)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201303285994288?atmobcid=soc4

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I need to choose a new car in the next 3 months to replace my Volvo V60 as it's coming to the end of it's lease.
> 
> I've been looking at 3/4 alternatives.
> 
> ...


TO give you the benefit of my experience, I do similar mileage and have a 520D M Sport 12 plate saloon. With the cruise control on it uses the brak brakes a lot to control speed creep, meaning pads last only 20k miles, tyres at the back go at this time too and with the 19" wheels these are £450 each!!! Brakes are £350 ish, so you need to budget with BMW to spend at least £1k per year on consumables, the jaguar lasts a lot better than that in my experience. Also the sportbrake has the benefit of much better spec in base form and if you're lugging loads a lot the air suspension gives a much nicer drive! Every BMW I've had in the last few years has been keyed within a few weeks of having it, not so with the Jags. Hope this helps


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been looking at this a bit more and I'm almost certainly decided that I'm going to lease, without maintenance and put the different between the lease price and £650 aside for tyres, servicing etc.

I've also settled on a list of cars.

BMW 3 Series MSport Touring
BMW 5 Series MSport Touring
Mercedes E class AMG Sport Estate
Audi A4 Avant S Line Quattro
Audi A6 Avant S Line Quattro
Jaguar XF Sportbrake Sport

So over the next few months I've going to test drive them all and go from there.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

What engines?

Cause a 2.0tdi A6 quattro is pretty poo, but the 3.0 twin turbo TDI quattro is pretty unbeatable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> What engines?
> 
> Cause a 2.0tdi A6 quattro is pretty poo, but the 3.0 twin turbo TDI quattro is pretty unbeatable.


The BMW 2.0d isn't very good either though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That all depends on price at the time. A 320D wouldn't be too bad but a 520D would be awful. I was actually looking at the 330D so probably the 530D too. 

The Jag will be the 200bhp 2.2D and I was looking at the E250. So you get the idea  thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The 520ds go OK, much better than you'd imagine. I just can't get past the idle rattle and vibration of a 4 cylinder diesel.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's one thing I like about my Volvo. It's a 5 cylinder diesel and sounds much better. But to be fair it's not that important. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm definitely swaying towards the XF now. All of the reviews I've read suggest it handles Britain's poor roads better than the German counterparts. There's also the optional carbon fibre mirror covers and side power vents  I'm a sucker for carbon fibre.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I test drove the Jaguar XF Sportbrake Sport on Saturday for a few hours (most of the day) and absolutely loved it. It was the 2.2d 200hp engine and it pulled really well considering the size of the Sportbrake. I liked the automatic gearbox with flappy paddles too, nice and relaxed when you want it to be but knock it into Sport and use the paddles and it was fun down the twisties.

Tbh I couldn't find anything I didn't like that a few options couldn't solve so I'm almost certainly going to place an order. I was considering the other cars but tbh I prefer the look of the Jag, it's on budget and I couldn't find anything I didn't like.

The only other car I'm going to drive now though it the 3.0d V6 XF just to see if the engine will make me want to drop a few options but at the moment I can't see that it will as I was so happy with the 2.2d.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

2.2 is the better car if you believe what you read, but thats a great choice, the XF really does look nice


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well not if you speak to Jaguar owners :lol:

No V6 means no Jag in their eyes


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Well not if you speak to Jaguar owners :lol:
> 
> No V6 means no Jag in their eyes


They were saying the same about Petrol v Diesel a few years back too:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

And they still do!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Well I test drove the Jaguar XF Sportbrake Sport on Saturday for a few hours (most of the day) and absolutely loved it. It was the 2.2d 200hp engine and it pulled really well considering the size of the Sportbrake. I liked the automatic gearbox with flappy paddles too, nice and relaxed when you want it to be but knock it into Sport and use the paddles and it was fun down the twisties.
> 
> Tbh I couldn't find anything I didn't like that a few options couldn't solve so I'm almost certainly going to place an order. I was considering the other cars but tbh I prefer the look of the Jag, it's on budget and I couldn't find anything I didn't like.
> 
> The only other car I'm going to drive now though it the 3.0d V6 XF just to see if the engine will make me want to drop a few options but at the moment I can't see that it will as I was so happy with the 2.2d.


I had a 2.2 XF Sport (Saloon) the other day - was a 2013 car, 1100 miles. LIke you loved the automatic gearbox with the paddles. It was very comfortable and easy to drive, everything laid out nice and neatly too.

The only gripe I had about it was the ECO setting - it worked well, pull up to a set of lights and it cuts out, then starts very quickly. However, if you knew you were going to be sat at a set of lights for a long time (say a temporary set or something) to prevent burning the retina's of those behind you, I would put the handbrake on. But when you put the handbrake on and released the footbrake, the car would start :wall: very annoying.

Aside from that a very capable car.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Coops said:


> I had a 2.2 XF Sport (Saloon) the other day - was a 2013 car, 1100 miles. LIke you loved the automatic gearbox with the paddles. It was very comfortable and easy to drive, everything laid out nice and neatly too.
> 
> The only gripe I had about it was the ECO setting - it worked well, pull up to a set of lights and it cuts out, then starts very quickly. However, if you knew you were going to be sat at a set of lights for a long time (say a temporary set or something) to prevent burning the retina's of those behind you, I would put the handbrake on. But when you put the handbrake on and released the footbrake, the car would start :wall: very annoying.
> 
> Aside from that a very capable car.


Yep, noticed that. So if you stop with the foot on the brake and the engine cuts out, change to neutral and apply handbrake. Then take your foot of the brake and it won't start again. Annoying but I think it's an automatic thing. My Volvo doesn't do that but it's a manual.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Didn't think to switch into neutral :lol: 

I was surprised at the space in the back, I am 6ft3 and managed to sit in the back relatively comfortably, not as much legroom as my Superb Estate but good nonetheless. Still plenty of headroom too.

Driver's position was good too, seats go much lower than my Superb which I prefer.

Good luck if you go for it!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I found the drivers seating position much better and able to go lower than my Volvo as well! Getting back in the Volvo after felt like I was sitting on the roof.

The Superb is a very long car though. I looked at them last year before I eventually opted for the Volvo. 

Are you getting one?


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Surprisingly the Superb is 4.8m whereas the XF is 4.9m - not a great deal in it TBH.

I primarily wanted the Superb for it's space, both legroom and boot space. Potentially have the option to change company car and have the option for 520d or XF, however not started seriously looking due to workload. The XF wouldn't be the 200PS Sport but more like the 163PS which makes the decision more challenging against the 520d which is a very good car.

Or I do neither and keep the Superb as there is nothing wrong with it (aside the drivers seat not going low enough)


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked the Superb it just didn't have the sporty side that I wanted


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> I liked the Superb it just didn't have the sporty side that I wanted


Buy my octavia vrs  its for sale


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Buy my octavia vrs  its for sale


I test drove the vRS as well but the price wasn't competitive.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just as an update to this thread. I ended up buying a Jaguar XF Sportbrake 2.2 Sport on PCP and I will be collecting it from the dealer in Leicester on Friday.

Can't bloomin' wait!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

You'll absolutely love the XF, it's such a nice car & very powerful at that too!

I've driven them numerous times & it always puts a smile on my face! :-D

Is it the Luxury or Portfolio you've gone for?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> You'll absolutely love the XF, it's such a nice car & very powerful at that too!
> 
> I've driven them numerous times & it always puts a smile on my face! :-D
> 
> Is it the Luxury or Portfolio you've gone for?


Neither I'm afraid. It's the 2.2d (200hp) Sport I've gone for. It's a good balance between spec, performance and cost. To get the spec I wanted in a 3.0d I would had to go for the Premium Luxury or Portfolio and that added around £6-7K to the price, I could have got an XFR!

But this has lots of standard equipment and tbh on the small roads around the village I live in it felt more lively on the road than the heavier 3.0d V6 and with a tuning box it will be similar in performance but lighter!

I've driven a few of them now, the dealer even loaned me one over the weekend so I could attend a Jaguar show at Warwick Castle and it was a pleasure to drive. Every drive is an occasion 

Thanks!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice, see if you can get the dealer to take you on the factory tour


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Good choice, see if you can get the dealer to take you on the factory tour


Already done it a few weeks ago. Missed my car being built by a few hours. It was in the paint shop when I was there. The tour was still very good though. Can't believe it's free for anyone.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Most uk plants do it, I'm going to to try and do the mini one.


----------

